# I need some advice from about SIBO meds.



## 18449 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am loking for advice from someone who has had good results taking Xifaxin. I was "diagnosed" with IBS about 4 years ago. My symptoms are mainly D. Every day. Never C. I read Dr. Pimentels book about a year ago and asked my GI doc about SIBO. Reluctantly, he prescribed me 2 rounds of Cipro. The first for 5 days. The next for 10. About 5 days into the second round I beleve I might have gotten an overgrowth of C.Diff. I have never been so sick. It lasted for about 10 days. My GI doc ignored my calls. I fired him. That was about 8 months ago. I am now seeing a new GI doc. After looking over my charts and all the tests and procedures I have had done he didnt know what to do. He said I have tried all classifications of D meds already. I suggested SIBO. He said he has never done anything with it , but was willing to give it a shot. Now here are my questions -He prescribed me 14 days of Xifaxan. 200 mg x 3 a day= 600mg day.Is that enough? I thought I had read somwhere that Pimentel recommends around 1200mg daily. -Should I stop taking Immodium for the next couple weeks? It seems to be the only that that somewhat helps me get through the workday. Any other thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Susan2 (Jul 11, 2007)

1200 mg/day of Xifaxan is prescribed (usually for 10 days) as a treatment dose (when SIBO is active); your dose sounds more like a "maintenance dose".Can anyone tell me if they are on a dose of Xifaxan to keep SIBO at bay? Thanks in advance,Susan2


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've taken Xifaxin 2 different times. 1200 mg/day for 20 days each time. The second round was about 5 months after the first. It worked great for me, but the symptoms slowly returned (although not nearly as bad). I'm still going pretty well about 3 months after my second round; although I don't think I'm cured.I don't think 600 mg/day is enough, according to my experience.


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry about that last post. I haven't posted with the new system before.I too took Xifaxin 1200 mg/day for 10 days in April. I am much better, off all meds (elavil & bentyl), but still have bad diarrhea days. I do still have lots and lots of gas pain. The bad times don't last as long, but still put a crimp in my life. I want to ask my Dr. for another dose, but don't know how much to recommend. He's been really good about trying this method although he'd never done it before. It's the blind leading the blind. Does anyone have any suggestions?Janice


----------

